
Before You Pay That Ransomware Demand… - lupin_sansei
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/12/before-you-pay-that-ransomware-demand/
======
lupin_sansei
"The first place victims should look to find out is nomoreransom.org, a site
backed by security firms and cybersecurity organizations in 22 countries.
Since its launch on July 25, 2016, nomoreransom.org estimates that it has been
able to save 6,000 victims of ransomware more than $2 million USD to date. ...

Visit the Crypto Sheriff page at nomoreransom.org, upload one of the files
encrypted by the ransomware, and the site will let you know if there is a
solution available to unlock all of your files for free."

